# Help. Newborns having issues...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

The triplets my doe delivered are having a bit of trouble....
One baby is unable to stand correctly at all in the front. She is using her knees to get around. She is able to stand with assistance for a few seconds, but then falls over...

The 2nd baby is not standing correctly either. He can get around just fine, but seems to be walking on the TOPS of his hooves, instead of on the bottom (not sure if that made sense).

Finally, the 3rd (white) buckling, has a front leg (right above the hoof) that sort of 'twists' inwards... Almost looks broken or something (but it's not).

We have given all Selenium/E gel paste, but I just want to re-confirm.... (I don't know if I understood my friend correctly when she was trying to explain, and to be honest, I am a bit ashamed to ask again!) LOL
How much should I give them each?
How frequently?
For how long?

Is there anything else I should be doing..????

Photo #1, 2 & 3 = Little girl that can not use front legs
Photo #4 = Baby Boy that is walking on the 'tops' of his hooves


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

A shot of Bo se would help,but it's script only so you may need a vet to come give them a once over.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Well we only have ONE livestock Vet, and the last time I contacted her, she told me that she can't help me because she was on vacation....
There has to be something else that I can do...???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is really the selenium that you need. A BoSe shot would make all the difference. Is there a dog vet that would order it for you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, Bo-se will help in this situation. 

Cute baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they can use BoSe however as legs get stronger they will correct themselves.
Even walking on knuckles. One kid was like that, he got BoSe the day after. But it did take several days for them to be right.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

What about selenium/E gel? Would that not give them the Selenium they need as well?
That is what we are giving them now. about 1 to 1.5 cc twice a day.
The little girl stood up by herself this morning! Not for very long (10 seconds maybe?), and she was VERY wobbly, but she stood up! On her very own! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since you bought all those nice vitamins to use...Give each one a vitamin E, a vitamin D, and 1/2cc of the injectable B complex by mouth. Those will help support their immune systems and get them going a little quicker.
The paste will help, it just takes a little longer then the shot.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Goathiker, you ROCK.
Should I give them these every day..???
I have the Selenium supplement as well. Should I give them a crushed pill daily of that as well?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe selenium vit e gel is once a month..a pea size..message their legs too..and eveything Goat hiker said : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The vitamin E you can give for three days then give them 4 days without. They should be fine by then.
The vitamin D one dose, skip 2 days, one dose skip 2 days. They should be fine by then.
The vitamin B every day until eating well and standing. 
I wouldn't add more Selenium. Just use the paste as your mentor from the area has you using it. Sometimes it's vitamin E not Selenium. That's why I always add a little more.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I made Serenity a sling to do some 'goaty-physical-therapy' with her.
I loved how she started trying to play when she was in it!
Also, she is starting to get off her knees so much. I have now seen her standing (although with her hooves 'folded' over) a few times. She seems to be getting stronger!
Yay!
Here are a couple photos of her in her home-made sling!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

The one who is walking on the knuckles of his hind legs is because he was curled up in his mothers womb so long that his body naturally wants to bend like that again. If you just adjust them every time you can, he'll get the hang of it! One of my nubian bucklings did that too, and I just kept fixing it. It took about a day to get him to walk normally. The selenium gel/BoSe wont hurt to give either. It will help make him strong as a rock!

Adorable kids, I love the little sling!  Congrats on the trips!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you Emma!!!  His back legs are doing 100% better now and he is walking straight, although still very wobbly...
It's little Serenity that is having a bit of trouble still, but even she is starting to do better.... 
I can't wait to see them play!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job on the sling : )


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

not sure where you live but here in idaho we go and get the bose from our vet they know that the goats need it so you just go in and ask for it and they get the bottle and you pay them


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Abra, just for my own info. Did you give the oral vits? Do you think it helped quicker? Or is it just the paste?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oooo... nice work on the sling. :thumbup: Goat kids usually get over these things as long as they are getting enough to eat.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Abra said:


> Thank you Emma!!!  His back legs are doing 100% better now and he is walking straight, although still very wobbly...
> It's little Serenity that is having a bit of trouble still, but even she is starting to do better....
> I can't wait to see them play!


No problem! I am so happy he is doing better! They'll all be running and jumping in no time! 

I just cant get over their cuteness. lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Goat kids usually get over these things as long as they are getting enough to eat.


 They do, but, this affects the muscles you can see and the ones you can't. The quicker you can get them up and growing, the less strain there is on weak heart and lung muscles. 
It is not from being curled in the womb either. I routinely have trips out of small does. If my kids aren't on their feet trying to nurse 10 minutes after they are born, I know I did something wrong with that doe.

In Alaska, where the winter days consist of the sun rising at 11:00 making a tiny circle and setting at 2:00, never getting brighter then twilight, there are major deficiencies. So much so, that many people commit suicide their first year inside. It's a very different life and it takes micromanaging to keep yourself and your animals healthy and sane. 
There are paybacks though. I will never forget the beauty of the Aurora Borealis while feeding sled dogs hot salmon soup at midnight. Or taking the kids to school on the dog sled. The woman who brought her laundry in to the laundramat once a week on Llamas. See you paid by the month at the laudramat, you got to wash your clothes, fill your house water barrel, and take a shower weekly. No one had running water.  Electricity was prohibitly expensive, so guess what Boy, I miss that old fuel oil stove though. Talk about mellow warmth. We had 4 young children in a 24' X 36' log cabin...with an out house...and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

goathiker said:


> In Alaska, where the winter days consist of the sun rising at 11:00 making a tiny circle and setting at 2:00, never getting brighter then twilight, there are major deficiencies. So much so, that many people commit suicide their first year inside. It's a very different life and it takes micromanaging to keep yourself and your animals healthy and sane.
> There are paybacks though. I will never forget the beauty of the Aurora Borealis while feeding sled dogs hot salmon soup at midnight. Or taking the kids to school on the dog sled. The woman who brought her laundry in to the laundramat once a week on Llamas. See you paid by the month at the laudramat, you got to wash your clothes, fill your house water barrel, and take a shower weekly. No one had running water.  Electricity was prohibitly expensive, so guess what Boy, I miss that old fuel oil stove though. Talk about mellow warmth. We had 4 young children in a 24' X 36' log cabin...with an out house...and I loved every minute of it.


Wow goathiker!!!! Holy icebergs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought I was out in the boonies!? Where did YOU live..????
You are now, my personal HERO.!!!!!!!!!!

PS: We are defficient in just about EVERYTHING here. If we can't get it in a feed store? (which has NOTHING!) We don't get it....
Selenium....
Copper...
Iodine....
Calcium....
More...
And more...
and more some more....
Yeah, it's EASY to get critters deprived here!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats on your triplets! 

Can anyone help with BoSe dosage for newborns?
What is correct dosage for BoSe for newborn goats? My doe had her BoSe shot at least 4 weeks before kidding her triplets, can the babies still get their shot and how would you give it? I noticed mine had some trouble standing as well but all were on their feet within a few hours.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Bo-Se dosage, 3 ml/100lbs. Give very small kids 1/4ml. sq. Congrats on the trips!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad to report that Reny (Serenity) is doing much better already.!
Both of the babies are still VERY wobbly, but she is standing on her own most of the time now, without being propped up, AND, she is starting to stand on her hooves more and more. 
Will take some photos and post them in a bit!  And maybe a video!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's wonderful Abra.
We were in Tok.We moved back to Oregon in '96. Many people in Tok chose to live a primitive livestyle, at least then.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow goathiker! I wanted to move to Tok, but hubby won't hear of it, though he DOES want to move into a different house, with more land...

Also, here are some photos of Reny! She is using her legs now, although when she gets tired, she still collapses to her knees. BUT, she is STANDING and starting to try to walk now!  YAY!
We ARE also using the sling still. She wants to play SO Badly, but each time she tries, she falls over. Poor lovie! 
I am thinking she might be a keeper...

And I wanted to ask something...
This is my first time milking does the moment they kid, and today the babies are 3 days old. Delilah is increading in production. Should I expect her to keep going up? And, at what point (approximately) will she 'peak'.
Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is your Doe? 

She will be big in the udder right now, if she is too full and tight, you will have to milk her out a bit, keep an eye on her udder. as the kids grow and nurse more, she will be emptied better.

Glad the kid is improving she is so cute.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi ToothBoer.
Delilah is 2 and a half. Babies are not nursing on her, they are being bottle-fed.
We wanted to bottle-feed anyhow, and Delilah just made it easier for us by not being a good mama.
Delilah is our family milk goat (one of 2), and I just wanted to know if I can expect her production to pick up even more than what she is milking out right now.  Just curious...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She'll keep going up in production for a couple of months usually before leveling out. 

You could do a soft brace on your doeling during the day. Just a wrap of vet wrap from above her knee wrapped to her hoof and back again. It would give her just enough support that she could play for a few hours while it's on. It won't give her enough support that she won't learn to use her muscles.

Tok was an interesting place. We drove in and stopped at the gas station, we'd been in Alaska 1 day. It was 20 below 0 with 8 inches of snow on the ground. While getting our gas we noticed a group of men running from one end of town to the other umm missing their clothes. We saw this race a few more times while living there. They race from the bar at one end of town to the bar at the other, starkers, Loser buys the next round.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG! Ha ha ha!!! That is crazy!!!
LOL
I would pay good money to see that! LOL
Totally having a mental image right now. LOL And not a pretty one! LoL

Thanks for the wrap idea! NICE! I am going to have to do that! That's a good idea!
I just want to see her get all healthy. Copper (her brother) is bouncing all over the place. SO playful! OMG baby goats are SO FLIPPING CUTE.!!!!!!!!!!!
I had NO idea how FUNNY they are!
Poor Serenity gets so tired. She gets exhausted after just a few minutes of standing. But she keeps on trying! Bless her sweet little soul!
I am hoping she will get good on her feet soon, and that I can take them outside to play this weekend!
It's still cold, and there is still snow on the ground, but I think they will be fine. I can always put little sweaters on them.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, and goathiker. If she is going to go up in production, I am going to be swimming in milk! LoL
She gave me over half a gallon this morning alone. I was shocked!
She gave a bit over 1/2 a gallon a DAY last summer. But that was her first freshening.
I knew she would do better the 2nd time around, but this is, wonderfully surprising.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great, a gallon a day isn't a stretch for a Saanen or an Oberhsli. Time to learn cheese and soap or raise a pig. I chop a clove of garlic into a pint of milk and feed it to my chickens too. Makes them shiney and fluffy.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh no no. LoL
Chickens get NO milk! They can live with whey! LOL
Milk is MINE.!!!!!!!!! Muahahahahaha!!!!
I know how to make mozzarella, and this delicious, spreadable cheese that takes all of 30 minutes to make, and my family LOVES it on toast or bagels in the morning. 
Just the 4 of us can go thru one gallon a day, so the more milk the merrier!
I just took a sip of Delilah's milk a few minutes ago (I couldn't wait any longer! I have been milk-less for like 3 months now!) and OMGoatness that was freaking AWESOME.!!!!!!!!!! I ended up getting a whole glass.!!! (Just don't tell my kids! They will have to wait another week!) LOL
HOW did I ever live without my girls..?????


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Just to make you feel better, look up jack mauldins youtube video on weak legs in kids.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha, there's only 3 of us and I'm milking 5 full sized does. Everything gets milk. Can I have the recipe for your cheese spread?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We just started cheese making too! SOOOO good! Btw, I'm rooting for your little girl


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Just to make you feel better, look up jack mauldins youtube video on weak legs in kids.


I tried searching for it, but nothing came up... Can you give me a link?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Found it! It's the video on the weak hind legs in the little boer buckling right?
Thanks for that 

And goathiker, the cheese is delicious, and also retains all the nutritional value of the milk curd, because it is NOT boiled. Just slightly heated. 
Here is the recipe:

Ingredients:
1 Gallon of Milk (GOAT milk ofcourse!) YUM!
4 teaspoons of citric acid

Items needed:
FIRE
Ceramic Pot (large enough for 1 gallon of milk)
Cheese cloth (Or pantyhose)
Teaspoon
Wooden Stirring spoon

DIRECTIONS:
In a large pot, heat milk to 115 degrees, then remove from heat.
Stir in 4 teaspoons of citric acid and stir for 15 seconds, then let stand for 25-30 minutes.
Slowly pour into cheese-cloth, and let drip for 6-10 hours or longer by hanging above the pot (to collect the whey).
Once it has dripped to the consistency you desire, remove from cheese-cloth, put in a bowl, and mix in salt, dill, or whatever you want.
It's ready to serve! (keep refrigerated)

NOTE: The longer you let the cheese drip, the drier, and more 'crumbled' it will become.
.
.
.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

goathiker!
Yesterday I did what you said on Serenity's front legs, under the knee, with the wrap? (Except I added a bit of cardboard to help them stay 'straight') but I removed the wraps for the night..... And today one of her legs is totally straight!!! 
I mean, straight as an arrow! And she is walking on it perfectly.! Only 1 leg to go (front right). I re-wrapped that last foot, and will remove the wrap for the night again. Hopefully we will see improvement again tomorrow! It seems each day she is getting better and better!  Each day I see another milestone crossed with her! 
I cant wait to post a pic of her once she is running and bouncing all over the place!

Now I just hope that giving Chloe the 3cc BoSe shot the day before yesterday (10 days before her due-date) was not too late. I really hope her babies are not going to have any issues....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome, that is great news!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so glad to see she is improving : ) and since we are getting 5 gallons of milk a day.... Im stealing your cheese recipe : ) keep up the good news..


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

You can't steal something that's posted for everyone to enjoy. LoL
I am going to go take another video of Reny showing how much better she is getting.  By this weekend I am hoping she will be able to go out and play.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys! 
I posted this in the other thread, but I thought I would update this one as well. 
Here is a video from 3 days ago, before Serenity could walk well (the little doeling that was having so much difficulty):






And here is a video from last night (2 days later). I see a world of difference. 




I am hoping that by tomorrow, we are going to be able to take them outside to play!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe good new : ) keep up the good work


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

The babies went out for the first time today!
Here is a video of the duo playing in the :sun:, hanging with their mother, and enjoying the early Alaskan spring.
Aaaaaand..... CHECK OUT SERENITY.!!!!!!!!!! :fireworks:




I am SO proud of her.!!! 
:stars:


----------

